# Makeup Artists and Ebola



## colormeblue (Oct 18, 2014)

Just curious what special precautions any MUA out there are taking since we know so little still on Ebola, hearing how some people here in the U.S. who have contracted Ebola are having all their personal items removed from their homes and destroyed, and with so many MUA traveling by plane etc.  just wanted to know any thoughts on this by anyone out there.


----------

